# Meaning No Disrespect To The Brand, But...



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

...Why does the O&W brand have it's own forum and not lumped inÂ Â with the other Swiss brands?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

None taken Mike I'm sure. Someone will be along shortly to give you an official response, but I've always thought it was because this is Roy's Forum, he is an O&W agent, and its an interesting and underrated niche brand worthy of a bit of extra exposure somewhere in the world of WISery, and here is as good a place as any.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I think that it is probably because like RLT the brand is only available by mail order and because of this they are outstanding value.

They have top class movements and will I suspect stand comparison to the very (overpriced  ) top marques.

I intend to add one to my collection in the near future.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> ...Why does the O&W brand have it's own forum and not lumped inÂ Â with the other Swiss brands?


Roy has had a long association with O&W


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > ...Why does the O&W brand have it's own forum and not lumped inÂ Â with the other Swiss brands?
> ...


10-4. Makes sense.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I was liking the looks of the O&W M4 and a Chenevard "Olympic" chrono, but the way you guys are talking, I'm coming around to realizing the O&W is a superb value in a lesser known marque. Appreciate you guys taking time to educate some newbies.


----------

